# R2F2 G-perm in 0.99 and 1.00 + Execution



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

[youtubehd]AsVi0QeHUXw[/youtubehd]

I've never heard of anyone else getting sub-1 at this.

Alg: R2 F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

15htm/ 0.99 = 15.15 htps
20qtm/ 0.99 = 20.20 qtps


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I've sub-1ed this before on stackmat. If you were to count the frames it would be >1 though.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 9, 2014)

All I can see is you holding the cube. Did you even move?(You're too fast lol =P)

Do you use this alg often or did you just randomly try to sub-1 it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> All I can see is you holding the cube. Did you even move?(You're too fast lol =P)
> 
> Do you use this alg often or did you just randomly try to sub-1 it?



No, it's quite useful.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 9, 2014)

Quite impressive


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2014)

Somebody count dem frames.


----------



## makan cube (Feb 9, 2014)

Mohammad hossein fatemi has a video that he did all of the pll sub 1 and he uses this alg.


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

makan cube said:


> Mohammad hossein fatemi has a video that he did all of the pll sub 1 and he uses this alg.



Thank you for that information, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Thank you for that information, I very much appreciate it.



Why do I sense sarcasm? lol


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Why do I sense sarcasm? lol



Because he's obviously being sarcastic even though "makan cube"'s comment was actually very relevant (Antoine hadn't heard of anyone else getting a sub 1)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies 



Rubiks560 said:


> Somebody count dem frames.


Yeah, I don't know how :/
edit: found how, now counting.




makan cube said:


> Mohammad hossein fatemi has a video that he did all of the pll sub 1 and he uses this alg.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Frames have been counted:
1.006: 31 = 1.03
1.002: 31 = 1.03
0.99: 30 = 1.00 (It was solved between frame 29 and 30 though, making it sub-1)

Execution: last two are 35 and 32


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 9, 2014)

This is so crazy... that's the G perm I use, I'm happy if I can get it sub 2, good job! Looks amazing


----------



## Escher (Feb 9, 2014)

Think my PB is like 1.1-.15 for this, nice!

How fast is your F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' for Y perm?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Escher said:


> How fast is your F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' for Y perm?



I don use that one, but I just got 1.00. I pretty sure it had a bad timer start/stop tough, since my second best was 1.06.

edit: I got a 1.01 too.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.99: 30 = 1.00 (It was solved between frame 29 and 30 though, making it sub-1)



To me it looks like 30-31. The extremely blurry one, do you regard that as the solved frame?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> To me it looks like 30-31. The extremely blurry one, do you regard that as the solved frame?



No, it was the one after. Maybe I miscounted though. Also, I think I only counted the first as when the first turn passed 45 degrees. Is that what you did?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2014)

I regard the first blurry one, where you had already started the movement (had turned about 1cm), as frame 0. Then the frame with the solved cube is frame 31. So you started slightly before frame 0 and ended between frames 30 and 31, looking like a duration of 30-31 frames.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wait, when you frame count, *#0* is the last one below 45? Then I got a .26667 sune xD


----------

